# Famous Smoke Shop coupon



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

just letting everybody know that i got a $10 off $50 or more purchase coupon from FSS on new years. i got an email with the heading "a new year's gift to you, our valued customer"; so if you have an email subscription with them you might want to check your emails from around new years to see if you got one.

i just bought a bundle of tabacos baez 5x50 from DPG for $60 (was debating it for the carlos torano exodus though). never tried it (the DPG), but did some research and all bundles seem to go for around $60+, so i bought it. any thoughts on tabacos baez?


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

I just used that coupon, Ha, ha.

Dont know if the code is the same for everyone, but its was:

PROMO CODE: SRRSYJ

To receive the $10 discount on your order, You MUST enter your personal coupon code in the "Promotional Code" box found in the payment area of the Famous Smoke Shop website checkout page.

Attention Phone Order Customers!
To ensure you receive the offers in this email at the discounted prices, you must give the call center agent your email promotion code and keycode EMS1135.

**Coupon can only be used once. 
Expires 1/19/10.
*

Cheers,
Randy


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

lol nice, what'd you get?

and yeah my code was different, it was sertek.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

eNthusiast said:


> lol nice, what'd you get?
> 
> and yeah my code was different, it was sertek.


Some macanado maduro`s,
some sancho panzas
And some Tat P2`s, (Just had one of these and cant believe its a combo gar.

17 cigars came to 41 and change, with free shipping, :shock

Cheers,
Randy


----------

